# She speaks fluently.



## mattiegn

Come si dice "She speaks fluently".. Non voglio usare "fluentamente" che non sembra davvero una parola italiana, né "Lei parla bene" che non sembra abbastanza. C'è un modo meglio per dirlo?

Grazie!!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

How about, "Lei parla un ottimo italiano/inglese/etc."


----------



## mattiegn

Sì, questa frase è carina, grazie!


----------



## disegno

Direi, per esempio "lei parla fluente sia l'inglese che l'italiano".


----------



## mattiegn

Sì ma.. non mi piace la parola "fluente".. forse "Lei parla l'inglese come se fosse la sua madrelingua".. Ma qualcuno può dirmi se quella ha senso/ se suona bene?


----------



## malva7

Poor _fluente _has nothing to be ashame of; it can be used with no regrets in Italian.
Anyway, all the above suggestions are perfect; to these let me add "lei parla un inglese fluente", or "parla fluentemente in inglese ed italiano"


----------



## Necsus

mattiegn said:
			
		

> Sì, ma.. non mi piace la parola "fluente".. forse "Lei parla l'inglese come se fosse la sua madrelingua".. Ma qualcuno può dirmi se quella ha senso/ se suona bene?


Non è sbagliato, ma è raro che 'madrelingua' venga usata in questo senso, forse si direbbe semplicemente '...come se fosse la sua lingua'.

Si può dire anche 'parla correntemente...'.


----------



## mattiegn

Ok guys thanks for your help, I'll take pity on fluente and try and use it too!

Grazie mille!


----------



## virgilio

I may be mistaken but I seem to recall seeing the substantive "domestichezza" used in this connexion.
Would a phrase like "(lei) ha una domestichezza con l'italiano" be too wide of the mark?


Virgilio


----------



## fitter.happier

virgilio said:


> I may be mistaken but I seem to recall seeing the substantive "domestichezza" used in this connexion.
> Would a phrase like "(lei) ha una domestichezza con l'italiano" be too wide of the mark?
> 
> 
> Virgilio



That sounds quite good, though it should be "(lei) ha d*i*mestichezza con l'italiano"


----------



## gdjo

Ciao Virgilio, 
I guess the word you're thinking about is "d*i*mestichezza". And I think a phrase like "ha dimestichezza con l'italiano" would be ok.
Cheers, 
Gdjo


----------



## lozenge

it's "dimestichezza", with -i

well, the meaning is pretty similar but "fluentemente" is much more suitable in such a context


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Avere dimestichezza con l'italiano_ is a lower degree of fluency than _parlare correntemente l'italiano_, though. (At least, to my ears.)


----------



## virgilio

Gentlemen,
              Many thanks for your fine-tuning. I am much obliged.

Virgilio


----------



## Aliph

12 anni sono passati da questo ultimo messaggio. Mi chiedo se questo avverbio e l’aggettivo su cui é basato siano ormai entrati a far parte del linguaggio comune come tanti altri calchi sull’inglese.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ho l'impressione di sì. A me non piace per nulla, però saranno gusti.


----------



## furs

Fluente (aggettivo) certamente sì (p. es.: parla un'inglese fluente).
Fluentemente (avverbio) mi pare meno frequente (per fortuna, perché non mi suona per niente bene).


----------



## Aliph

TheCrociato91 said:


> Ho l'impressione di sì. A me non piace per nulla, però saranno gusti.


Purtroppo hai ragione. 
flüènte in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Google Ngram Viewer

Ci sono esempi d'uso dell'avverbio  "fluentemente" che risalgono al 1820. Non mi sembra una parola scandalosa da usare, anche se ci sono altre valide alternative.


----------



## Aliph

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci sono esempi d'uso dell'avverbio  "fluentemente" che risalgono al 1820.



Interessante, grazie.


----------



## sim66on

MünchnerFax said:


> _Avere dimestichezza con l'italiano_ is a lower degree of fluency than _parlare correntemente l'italiano_, though. (At least, to my ears.)


E che ne pensate invece di "avere padronanza della lingua italiana" al posto di parlare fluentemente?


----------



## Einstein

Also the words "sciolto" and "disinvolto" come to mind, but I'm not sure of the best construction.


----------



## ohbice

Sciolto richiama alla mia mente "l'inno del corpo sciolto" (canzonaccia cantata da Roberto Benigni). Disinvolto lo userei piuttosto per dire che "il ladro rubò il bracciale alla signora con un gesto disinvolto". Non posso dire che sono sbagliati come termini, solo le sfumature portano altrove (secondo me).


----------



## ohbice

A un certo punto di "The sun also rises", Hemingway fa dire a uno dei personaggi: "Wonderful command of the idiom". Nella mia edizione del romanzo la traduzione suona "Meravigliosa padronanza della lingua". (traduzione di Giuseppe Trevisani per i tipi Einaudi)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Google Ngram Viewer
> 
> Ci sono esempi d'uso dell'avverbio  "fluentemente" che risalgono al 1820.


Bisogna precisare per correttezza che l'uso a cui ti riferisci non riguardava le abilità linguistiche.
Detto questo io non ho problemi con "fluente" e "fluentemente". Porrei però  ancora una barriera all'uso di fluente riferito a persona.
"Vorrei essere fluente in inglese"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Bisogna precisare per correttezza che l'uso a cui ti riferisci non riguardava le abilità linguistiche.


Bisogna precisare per correttezza che l'uso a cui Ngram si riferisce non è noto. Potrebbe riguardare qualsiasi cosa, comprese le
abilità linguistiche.


Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci sono esempi d'uso dell'avverbio "fluentemente" che risalgono al 1820


Come vedi io non ho detto che si riferiva alle abilità linguistiche.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Come vedi io non ho detto che si riferiva alle abilità linguistiche.


In tal caso la tua osservazione era irrilevante se non fuorviante in questa discussione il cui tema è appunto l'uso di fluente e fluentemente in quel senso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> In tal caso la tua osservazione era irrilevante se non fuorviante in questa discussione il cui tema è appunto l'uso di fluente e fluentemente in quel senso.


Per chi legge solo quello che Ngram dice e non quello che NON c'è scritto (ovvero il contesto in cui sono presenti i dati della statistica) non è né fuorviante, né irrilevante.
Dimostra solo que questa "orribile" parola (che tra l'altro è presente nel Treccani proprio in questo specifico contesto - Avv. *fluenteménte*, con flusso continuo e abbondante: _scorrere_, _parlare fluentemente_. ) erà già in uso 200 anni fa, senza essere in alcun modo un calco dell'inglese.
In che contesto si usava? Non lo sappiamo perchè Ngram non fornisce questo tipo di informazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> In che contesto si usava? Non lo sappiamo perchè Ngram non fornisce questo tipo di informazione


Mi dispiace smentirti ma lo fa.
1800 - 1837


----------



## Mary49

Aggiungo, per quanto riguarda le abilità linguistiche:
"fluentemente" - Google Search
Avventure di un economista




La metà del mondo vista da un'automobile da Pechino a Parigi in sessanta giorni



La Rassegna nazionale



L'America vittoriosa ...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Mi dispiace smentirti ma lo fa.
> 1800 - 1837


Ngram non lo fa.
Lo fai TU andando a scorrere la riscerca di Google libri.
In effetti uno degli esempi risalenti ad inizio Ottocento riguarda un contesto diverso. Nessuno ha mai detto che ero lo stesso contesto.
Ngram fornisce SOLO informazioni statistiche sulla presenza di "fluentemente" in testi italiani di varie epoche, anche quando italianizzare termini inglesi non era di moda come adesso. Non fa valutazioni di merito.
Io ho semplicemente citato la statistica, se poi qualcuno vuole fare considerazioni di merito dopo aver verificato tramite Google libri in quale contesto il termine è usato in ogni singolo libro, liberissimo.
Per quello che mi riguarda, l'uso di fluentemente non ha nulla di negativo.


----------

